# Issues at Malvern Motorhome show



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,


I'm also a member of the IH owners club who were camped close to us over the weekend in Malvern. They are making an official complaint to Warners about problems they had over the weekend and have asked me if MotorhomeFacts are themselves making any official complaint.


Items were stolen from the IHOC area, chairs and camping items and I know some chairs were stolen from the MHF area.


I personally didn't suffer any loss, I locked everything up but did have issues with a certain element (mostly noise and uncontrolled kids) camped next to us which forced us to move elsewhere on the Saturday morning.


Please note for the politically correct brigade I have not linked the issues of the stolen items and the inconsiderate campers. There is no evidence that the two were linked.


Personally I'm lodging a complaint which I'll be happy to post the contents of on here. Is there going to be an official complaint from our rally group?


Cheers
Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan


I'm sorry to hear that there were problems at Malvern.

The rally Marshall was Bob, JollyJack and I'm told he did have "words" with the security staff whilst at the show.
As he was the MHF man on the spot we'll need to wait for him to report to the rally group before considering any further action. I'm sure he'll post here once he's online.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Ken.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Alan,

Yes I will be lodging an official complaint with Warner's on behalf of the Rally Group about the problems we experienced over the weekend.

Bob
(JollyJack)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Confirmation I have made Warners aware of the problems we experienced.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Which were the naughtiest? The Cowboys or the Indians? >


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We didn't go this year, but they wouldn't have bothered us with our Dogs barking all the Time.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I could hear nothing over my generator!


Seriously, we were not far away from a group who arrived in a motorhome and then surrounded it by tents. I think there was 6 tents around the van. Another thing I observed was the caravan attendees, they seem to demand and get more space than anyone. They seem to be allocated two pitches to allow them to erect there awning and place the car at the side. So they have a set up of car, caravan, awning then a patio area protected by windbreaks. They all seemed to have it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

But you could park seven caravans and a toilet tent in the space your van takes up Stewart!! :wink2:

Sorry - couldn't resist, but I have to agree with your observation. I wonder if the windbreaks are there to keep people from walking far too close to the van. It's rather rude and seems to be on the increase, specially if you happen to be in a direct line to the loo facilities.

It's not much trouble to keep a polite distance when walking between vans - we always aim for the middle and try not to be too nosy either!! 0

Dave :smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> . I wonder if the windbreaks are there to keep people from walking far too close to the van.
> 
> Dave :smile2:


Dave, Hardly a day has gone past and you appear to be trying to break my resolve not to have 'similar thoughts' about windbreaks etc? Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We did Driffield steam fair last year, a good show ruined for a lot by the presence of a certain element too, they parked on a layby close to the show this year, security convinced them it was a good idea to move on.

This year the security made it more difficult to move around the show, fences where we'd not seen them before, booking turned out to be a nightmare due to it being there first year, might not bother again, as it's getting too big business, and prices for food are getting really stupid.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I will have to buy a windbreak if I attend any more rallies at motorhome shows.

I lost count of the number of people who walked under my awning i.e. between the awning legs and the side of the van. No matter where I put the table and chairs people still squeezed through under the awning.

We too had a large group of people near us who were perhaps not the "usual show goers" shall we say.

We also had dogs running free, being exercised by retrieving all manner of objects thrown for them to retrieve, and plenty of barking as their owners made them more and more excited. At least, I was more fortunate than our immediate neighbour who spent a good 30 minutes cleaning dog poo from his shoes after stepping in a substantial pile left by someone. 

I can understand why windbreaks are being used to enclose the space adjacent to the van.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There were allegedly a number of travellers on site and they were in the Severn Hall on Sunday night. A number of the younger ones kept disappearing from the hall, promptly followed by some of our friends. The more senior members of their group remained in the hall on the telephone presumably in contact with the younger element. They were certainly appeared to be up to no good, fortunately none of our members reported any losses. 
The security staff on the door of the Severn Hall said they were aware of the possible problem with the travellers.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

DJP said:


> There were allegedly a number of travellers on site and they were in the Severn Hall on Sunday night. A number of the younger ones kept disappearing from the hall, promptly followed by some of our friends. The more senior members of their group remained in the hall on the telephone presumably in contact with the younger element. They were certainly appeared to be up to no good, fortunately none of our members reported any losses.
> The security staff on the door of the Severn Hall said they were aware of the possible problem with the travellers.


We experienced a strange occurrence on the Saturday night as we left the van. We were just walking away as a pick up type vehicle passed slowing down to look at the van. There were 4 middle aged Irish men in it. They asked me if it was my home, I assumed they meant motorhome. My other half who is quicker on the up take than I am immediately replied it was our elderly parents and they were boring fa*rts who don't like going to the entertainment.. They made a comment about lovely van and drove off. The next day as we were having breakfast the same 4 guys asked if we were interested in buying a generator. Already have one but did not want them to know, I said what type and what does it look like. I was relived to see it was a commercial frame type unit and looked brand new, not something that could have belonged to someone at the show (I hope) I declined the offer saying it was too big for my needs.

We ensured the alarm was on every time we left and everything locked securely. We should not prejudge but first show I have been too, and I have been too a lot that I have felt the van could be at risk of break in which is a real shame.

On the issue of dogs, it must have been our misfortune that the outside of our van must have been giving off the Doggy Toilet aroma. Every time I sat down to eat I would see a dog dropping a little gift right outside our door. Having owned dogs all my life I know these things happen, however, why come straight out your van and walk past other peoples vans. I would head straight to the open space knowing nature would take place, especially first thing in the morning. Don't get me wrong it is sods law that sometimes these things happen and you just look apologetic and clean up ASAP and move on. These people did not seem to care and stood there happily letting it happen. I also chased a couple who were not going to clean up. I know it can happen but from experience and knowing your dog on most occasions you know when its going to go and ensure you are in a less populated area.

Just read this post back, I am becoming more and more like my Father oh dear Victor Mildrew is alive and well.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Unfortunately if it isnt fastened down it is at risk. At the Norwich show we put an orange clip over a tripping hazard and some S#it stole it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems that Travellers is now the accepted word (so long as you don't use it) but what was actually wrong with using *Gypsies* as a descriptive word, *Pikeys* I understand, we all know what Travellers mean and how long before we have to start using a new descriptive word for this group, and I'd like to hear suggestions for that.

It seems if you use a descriptive word for any group these days it won't be long before they find they don't like it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Saw a TV programme about travellers....one of them specialised in selling mobile generators around the continent....they were very poor copies of a well known make!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

All things considered, a crap show then?


Paul.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

coppo said:


> All things considered, a crap show then?
> 
> Paul.


Not for us we had a great time. The group of families that were adjacent to MHF were on the whole well behaved. They kept themselves to themselves and from what I saw were no different from other groups. I was parked in the row nearest to them and the family nearest to me where just normal. The group had a number of children who on the whole were no problem, just the same as any group of kids. The girls had to do a litter pick of their area every day.
Notwithstanding the fact that those a bit nearer to them than me had problems when they came back from the hall on Saturday night I have seen worse behavior from a group of British motorhomers on a French aire. 
I am not sure they were travellers in the true sense as one family had a trailer tent.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I prefer to park away from people who scatter their valuables around their pitch and then wander off.

When I worked in a branch of a bank in the 70's and 80's, everything of value was kept under lock and key. Walk away from your till, and you lock it. Have travellers cheques in a box by your desk, the box was bolted down and locked. Everything was put away in the strongroom at night. This is not surprising in a bank for the obvious reason that things can get nicked. The secondary reason was to minimise the suspicion on others if something did disappear. We had a moral duty to look after things so that others did not get caught up in any investigation.

If I was on a pitch and somebody left their chairs unattended which subsequently went missing, I'd get dragged into any investigation even though I am unlikely to be accused. Just because somebody couldn't be bothered to tidy up and secure items.

I have sympathy for those who make an effort to secure items and still have things stolen.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Didn't have any problems in the General Lines (Pink area) apart from some noise from late night revellers on the first night. After that all around us were a very friendly bunch. Some dogs were off leads but didn't cause any trouble and I never saw any poo about anywhere. Caravanners did seem to have more room than the motorhomes, perhaps there is a case for segregation of the two due to the different spacing requirements????
peedee


----------

